# Solved: Java will not install



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1915 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 829 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 227812 MB, Free - 150339 MB; E: Total - 476821 MB, Free - 315416 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC, Base Board Version, Base Board Serial Number
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

A website I went to had a cool doohickey that requires Java, It did not work, I checked to see if Java was enabled in Firefox, no problems there. I attempted to update Java. Java website recommends uninstalling previous version. Uninstalled Java, went back to Java.com, clicked the little red button and proceeded to install.

It goes through the motions but in the middle of things I get a window that says :down:

Error  Java Installer
Download Failed
From=http://Javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_26-b110/windows-i586/jrel.6.0_26-c-l.msi,
To=C:\Users\Loris\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\jrel.6.0_26-c-l.msi


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then click the red "JRE Download" button in the Java SE 7 section, then accept the license agreement, then click the file download link for "Windows x64", then download and save that 20.3 MB file.

Once the file has been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

This is the most current Java version - 1.7.0.147

-------------------------------------------------------

If you intend to view the multimedia content in all websites, you should have these installed:

Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX (for Internet Explorer)

Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin (for Firefox and other non-IE browsers)

Microsoft Silverlight

Java Runtime Environment

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

Did what you suggested. Got the same error that I got when I attempted to manually install the earlier version of Java

Error
Installer: Wrapper.CreateFile failed with error 5: Access is denied


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Use the *JavaRa* tool to remove all versions of Java in your computer, then try to install it again.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

I have done that this morning before I posted the OP. That is the second time I ran Javara in the last month.

I have done so many things trying to solve this. I used to have Norton, I uninstalled that. I used registry Booster from Uniblue. It claimed to have fixed 300+ problems.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just4Me said:


> I used registry Booster from Uniblue. It claimed to have fixed 300+ problems.


That's a good way to damage the Windows operating system and break some of your programs.

Never ever install and use a registry cleaner/booster/optimizer/tuneup type program, no matter what it claims it can do.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

Desperation at times makes people do desperate things.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just4Me said:


> Desperation at times makes people do desperate things.


Too many people rely on those programs as a "miracle cure" for improving speed and for fixing various problems.

In reality, they do just the opposite and cause even more grief.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

So I made a mistake 

Is there any hope of getting Java to install short of reformatting my hard drive?


----------



## krystianb12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Make sure you are downloading the Java version for your OS.


----------



## gurudeb (Jul 11, 2011)

Were you logged in as an administrator when installing the JRE / JDK?


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

yes The download is the correct one for Windows 7 64 bit

Yes I was logged on as administrator when I attempted to install


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just4Me said:


> So I made a mistake
> 
> Is there any hope of getting Java to install short of reformatting my hard drive?


I'm not chastising you. I'm just trying to save you some grief in the future.

I've never had a problem with installing or updating JRE, so I've never had to troubleshoot it.
I'll leave you with those who may be able to assist you in resolving the problem.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

flavallee said:


> I'm not chastising you. I'm just trying to save you some grief in the future.
> 
> I've never had a problem with installing or updating JRE, so I've never had to troubleshoot it.
> I'll leave you with those who may be able to assist you in resolving the problem.
> ...


I was being playfully sarcastic. Sorry if it didn't come across the interwebz that way. 

I have read other threads dealing with Java, none of them have my particular problem/error. There are several where the problem was solved by reformatting. That is what I am trying to avoid but it does not look good.

It is possible that Norton put a block somewhere that even after I uninstalled Norton the block could still be there. I am not computer savy enough to know where to look.

I am not the only one who uses my laptop. I leave it on my desk at night. I know that my daughter's boyfriend uses it to go on the internet. I have told him to not download anything but I have found stuff in my downloads folder proving that he has. He may put it on a flash drive and think that he has done no harm. But who knows?


----------



## rolfdens (Aug 3, 2011)

Use the JavaRa tool to remove all versions of Java in your computer, then try to install it again.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRA_d5982.html

this is good ideas!


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used JavaRa several times 

Even with that I have found several files in the Windows registry with Java references. I renamed those. 
Java still will not install. I still get; 

"Installer: Wrapper.CreateFile failed with error 5: Access is denied"


----------



## nickcave1uk (Aug 3, 2011)

take no notice of the clowns telling you to uninstall the install then remove older versions and check this or that. they have no idea why it doesnt work and emptying the cache or using ccleaner is just as pointless. java are a pretty rubbish company any update they do is usually full of bugs and their tech support for free users non existant.
i have no idea how to make it work but my advice is wait for java joke to release a version that works.


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

nickcave1uk said:


> take no notice of the clowns telling you to uninstall the install then remove older versions and check this or that. they have no idea why it doesnt work and emptying the cache or using ccleaner is just as pointless. java are a pretty rubbish company any update they do is usually full of bugs and their tech support for free users non existant.
> i have no idea how to make it work but my advice is wait for java joke to release a version that works.


Aren't you just the bearer of good news.  Since many on-line sites use Java, this conversation is indeed pointless. I will search further and I will find a solution. When I find the solution (on my own) I will return here and post what I find.

Cheers


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

double post


----------



## nickcave1uk (Aug 3, 2011)

sorry to sound so negative but its one of those insolvable problems unless you have a degree in computers. i've looked at dozens of sites all giving the same advice and none of it works i've deleted and re downloaded java umpteen times it like trying to get a petrol car to run on diesel. its frustrating, annoying and exasperating but until java release a fix its futile trying to sort it.


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

My next try was going to be uninstalling FireFox and then re-installing it. Somebody on another forum suggested that. But I have so many bookmarks that would be lost. 

I am positive I have no Trojans, Malware etc preventing the install of Java. It truly must be a glitch in Java. It seems to be unsolvable.

Oh well, Thanks everyone for the shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Just4Me (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is the answer Just in case another poor soul comes looking
Uninstall all references to Java, Use JavaRa to facilitate that.
Download and install an older version of Java

Go here
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/j...oads-javase5-419410.html#jre-1.5.0_22-oth-JPR

or here
http://www.oldapps.com/java.php

download the one you need, I had to install both the 32 and 64 bit versions

I still can not update to a newer version, I get the same error
It will not work in FireFox, but it will work in Explorer

Not a perfect fix but it is good enough for me.


----------

